
Ajit Pai admits Russia interfered in net neutrality process amid lawsuit - nyjah
https://www.dailydot.com/layer8/net-neutrality-comments-lawsuit/
======
olliej
More concerning is the legal interference by corporations.

Yes Russia interfering with everything is an issue that needs to be resolved,
but afaict the current administration will favour corporations over people
every time so I doubt it was even necessary in this case. Pai had stated
repeatedly that this he had every intention of doing whatever his former
employers wanted.

------
downrightmike
Pot meet kettle.

